# Trouble at Mullett Lake??



## mrbreeze

Just caught this news release from the drain commissioner:

NEWS FROM DRAIN COMMISSIONER DENNIS LENNOX
DNR set to outlaw walleye fishing in third-largest lake
Natural Resources Commission urged to vote no on job-killing proposal
For more information, contact:
Dennis Lennox, (231) 238-7829
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
TOPINABEE, Mich. (Oct. 26, 2009)  A proposal to outlaw recreational walleye fishing in Cheboygan Countys Mullett Lake is coming under heavy criticism from business owners and community members, who stress the importance of fishing to the local economy.
The proposal, which has received approval from senior bureaucrats in the Department of Natural Resources, will be considered at the Nov. 5 meeting of the Natural Resources Commission in Lansing. The ban would go into effect for the 2010 fishing season, and would be reviewed each year thereafter.
At a time of unprecedented economic challenges, recreational fishing is a major boost in the arm for local businesses, said Cheboygan County Drain Commissioner Dennis Lennox, who lives in Topinabee on Mullett Lake. My constituents depend on tourism dollars generated in large part by fishing enthusiasts.
Lennox will bring petitions with signatures of constituents urging a vote against the ban, which would result in job losses and further economic difficulty in an area with one of the worst economies in Michigan, to the Natural Resources Commission meeting.
If walleye fishing in Mullett Lake is outlawed, the overall level of fishing will decrease and fishermen from across the Great Lakes region will be less likely to visit our community, he said. This proposal will have disastrous effects for the local economy.
The proposal came about after Indian tribes recently served notice that they intended to harvest larger than normal catches of walleye from Mullett Lake.
The Natural Resources Commission consists of seven members appointed by the governor. It is responsible for overseeing the Department of Natural Resources and setting conservation policy.
##


----------



## So-hooked

What a bunch of crap. When I do have the funds to go for a trip up north Burt, Pickerel and Mullet lakes are my favorite places to go by far some of the best boating and fishing in Michigan. I usually dont do that well fishing on Mullet, but its nice to have the variety. Im sure that proposal wont pass.


----------



## MuskyDan

why not just plant a few more fish in there??


----------



## johnboy

Hatchery production of Walleye has been cut back due to VHS from ballast water.

I think there is something about having to use spawn from wild stock for the hatcheries. If they get VHS into one of the hatcheries it would be a freekin disaster they would have to kill everything in it and do a major disinfection before it could be used again. The second link is pretty detailed if your interested.

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2009/03/dnr_to_limit_walleye_productio.html 

http://www.michigandnr.com/publicat...sease/vhs/Walleye_rearing-VHS_White_paper.pdf


----------



## Burnmtndog

There's a meeting tonight at the Ocqueoc township hall (across from the jolly dutchman) at 7:00. Members from the tribe and several local business owners, along with reps form the DNR are scheduled to be there. Please attend if your in the area and voice your opinion.

It's my understanding eventhough the ban would be in effect, the netting and spearing will still continue.


----------



## mykass

ITS ALL CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess we keep on giving and they keep on taking. One thing we have going for us though is atleast they are monitored heavily while netting by our CO's.


----------



## thedude

make the indians use a birch canoe and hand made nets.... should solve the problem.


----------



## PaleRider

thedude said:


> make the indians use a birch canoe and hand made nets.... should solve the problem.


Tell us how you really feel..........


----------



## mrbreeze

Any report on last night's meeting. I see that there is another one on November 7th at Tuscarora Twp Hall..


----------



## crossneyes

thedude said:


> make the indians use a birch canoe and hand made nets.... should solve the problem.


 amen brother.


----------



## PaleRider

thedude said:


> make the indians use a birch canoe and hand made nets.... should solve the problem.





crossneyes said:


> amen brother.


Maybe you guys would like to take that up with some of my ancestors. :lol:


----------



## thedude

my point is either you are preserving the traditional ways of your people and how their culture sustained itself or you are assimilating into modern civilization..... if your people want to hunt and fish for sustenance because that is what they did before ****** came and ruined it, then fine - but I'm pretty sure there were no commercial fishing boats, sonar, GPS and giant nylon fishing nets back then. 

I don't see why we should sacrifice the well being of our natural resources so a people - long disconnected from the conservation mindedness of their ancestors - can rape nature for profit and get away with it just because the rules don't apply to them. Its hypocritical to receive all the benefits of modern, western society and at the same time use history as a crutch to get around the rules you don't want to follow.


----------



## thedude

PaleRider said:


> Maybe you guys would like to take that up with some of my ancestors. :lol:


your ancestors have nice muskets...


----------



## mjmmusser

Well, I know if this happens the local economy will be losing around $8000 from our group. We usually stay in a cabin on Mullet for Memorial day weekend. If this passes we will be looking for a new all species lake to head to. 

The lake isn't the greatest walleye fishery in the state, but the variety is what drew us to the lake. Now if the occasional walleye that we catch has to go back, we may as well go to another lake where the walleye can be kept.


----------



## PaleRider

thedude said:


> my point is either you are preserving the traditional ways of your people and how their culture sustained itself or you are assimilating into modern civilization..... if your people want to hunt and fish for sustenance because that is what they did before ****** came and ruined it, then fine - but I'm pretty sure there were no commercial fishing boats, sonar, GPS and giant nylon fishing nets back then.
> 
> I don't see why we should sacrifice the well being of our natural resources so a people - long disconnected from the conservation mindedness of their ancestors - can rape nature for profit and get away with it just because the rules don't apply to them. Its hypocritical to receive all the benefits of modern, western society and at the same time use history as a crutch to get around the rules you don't want to follow.


I agree with the first paragraph.........but I don't think we/they want to go back to Birch canoes either. As for the second paragraph I think your way off base. Treaties where signed and now when it's not to your liking you would like them changed and I don't mean you as thedude. Such as the case with every other treaty.



thedude said:


> your ancestors have nice muskets...


Ya, they got those and the scalps (as shown how to by the French) from the white-man. 

My ancestors however are Mohawk from the Niagara region not the tribes associated with Michigan.


----------



## thedude

treaties were signed, yes. again - this commercial fishing is not to feed people or preserve a way of life - its to make money off of a loophole and at the cost harming the ecosystem. worse enough, the only people benefiting from these loopholes are the elite of the tribe - who make their money hand over fist while the rest live in poverty.


----------



## woodie slayer

they did the same with the perch in burt lake


----------



## Westlakedrive

This article if true brings some interesting points. The tribes plan to increase their harvest and in the same token the lake is closed to recreational walleye fishing makes zero sense. I doubt that this is the case as the article states. 
It absolutely has to be an all or nothing proposition. 
The recreational fishing is not what is doing the damage to the fishery which is marginal at best anyway.


----------



## PaleRider

I'm sure they will work things out to everyone liking after all they're just trying to get the Walleye out of the lake before the recreation boaters and home owners pollute it any further. :lol:


----------



## shell waster

My 4 year old daughter is just getting into fishing, what am I supposed to tell her??? Great job, I sure hope the people that caused the depletion of the fish are proud of themselves!!!!


----------



## PaleRider

bassdisaster said:


> Its time for a change!
> Seriously, do these tribes really NEED to take all these fish?
> Its 2009, and I just have a hard time believing in a program that allows any group to decimate a resource, I don't care if they were the original people there, here, wherever, its time that the *we deserve it* thinking is put to rest!
> What they /we deserve is fairness, equality, and respect, not the rite to over harvest anything!
> Were suposed to respect thier rights, but they dont respect ours, We (non tribal people) put up the $ that plants the fish, we (non tribal people) can hardly get bit on their tribal waters, huh something here sounds FISHY and not in a good way either!
> 
> BD


Is this YOUR opinion or do you have research to prove your point?

Also read post #56

Intergovernmental Accord
between
the Federally Recognized Indian Tribes in Michigan
and
the Governor of the State of Michigan
Concerning Protection of Shared Water Resources
Entered into on May 12, 2004
Lansing, Michigan​
Link to Accord (too big to post) http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Accord_91058_7.pdf


----------



## Lucky Dog

PaleRider said:


> Is this YOUR opinion or do you have research to prove your point?


One does not need research, many of us lived it. It was not long ago that Grand Traverse Bay was a quality lake trout fishery, until the tribal fishermen began their illegal netting. The "bay" quickly became a wasteland.

When the illegal nets were removed by authorities, they had to be turned over to the tribe. Within a few days they were back in the water illegally catching fish.

This is an example that make many of us "skeptical" that the tribes can be trusted to to be good stewards of the resource.

Maybe, much of the skepticism is based on rumors and lies, but like I said in a previous post, the tribes silence when it comes to public image could be their worst enemy. 

Show us something that they actually do to help the resource, please.


----------



## Westlakedrive

Earlier in this thread it was brought up that many of the best walleye lakes in the midwest are in places like Minnesota. It was pointed out that many of these lakes lay in close proximity to tribal lands and are often heavily fished by tribal members. 
One of the main points of that author is that it is possible to have coexistance with sport fishermen and native fishermen and maintain a good fishery as well. Much of that success is due to the contributions of the tribes. If this is indeed a true statement then when the opposite is true I think its only fair that they shoulder some of the blame as well.


----------



## PaleRider

Lucky Dog said:


> One does not need research, many of us lived it. It was not long ago that Grand Traverse Bay was a quality lake trout fishery, until the tribal fishermen began their illegal netting. The "bay" quickly became a wasteland.
> 
> When the illegal nets were removed by authorities, they had to be turned over to the tribe. Within a few days they were back in the water illegally catching fish.
> 
> This is an example that make many of us "skeptical" that the tribes can be trusted to to be good stewards of the resource.
> 
> Maybe, much of the skepticism is based on rumors and lies, but like I said in a previous post, the tribes silence when it comes to public image could be their worst enemy.
> 
> Show us something that they actually do to help the resource, please.


Hey Lucky Dog I do appreciate your comments and concern. I have posted numerous websites regarding what the Native Americans are doing to restore and monitor the resource so I feel they are not being silent in this regard.

I'm not familiar with the incident you are referring too was it in the paper? I would like to read it if you can find it.

You know the Tribes are made up of people just like many here on this website, some chose to do what is right some do not.


----------



## PaleRider

Here's some intesting information for those of you that think the Native Americans are decimating the great lakes fishery.


http://www.mlive.com/news/bay-city/index.ssf/2009/08/michigan_officials_say_farm_ca.html
http://michiganmessenger.com/13388/state-files-suit-against-yoga-group-for-fish-kill
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-dow-dioxin6-2009nov06,0,6503229.story
http://www.epa.gov/med/grosseile_site/indicators/oilspills.html
You see that's what I like about me lol I just don't say I heard this or I saw that I back it up with cold hard facts. 

So you see don't blame the Native Americans for decimating the fisheries they're only trying to take a few fish to eat before the "White Man" kills them all with pollution.


----------



## PITBULL

If this passes I think we should picket and boycot all indian owned casinos


----------



## PaleRider

Here's the latest information I could find.

*Agreement reached for walleye on Mullett Lake *


Posted: Monday, November 9, 2009 · Updated: Monday, November 9, 2009, 10:06 am
By Brandon Hubbard News-Review Staff Writer · 

http://ad.doubleclick.net/click;h=v...etoskeynews.mycapture.com/mycapture/index.asp 


The Michigan Department of Natural Resources and the five tribes in the 2007 Inland Consent Decree reached a resolution on Thursday to prevent the elimination of walleye fishing on Mullett Lake in Cheboygan.
Previously, the DNR had called for a zero-bag limit on walleye for the lake as a result of a low population count and a request by the tribes for their full, treaty-entitled amount of fish.

However, in the new resolution, the DNR and tribes will be working together to develop a multi-faceted plan to enhance the walleye population in the lake during the next five years to the 2014 season.
"Given the low population estimate, we realized that something would need to be done related to fishing regulation on Mullett Lake for harvest of walleyes by state-licensed anglers," said Kelley Smith, the chief of the DNR's Fisheries Division.

Smith cited current adult walleye estimates for Mullett Lake at 2,001 to 3,577, but that there is some uncertainty about those numbers because of the nature of how Mullet, Burt, Crooked and Pickerel lakes interact as a chain.

Doug Craven, the Natural Resources Department Director for the Little Traverse Bay Bands of Odawa Indians, said he agrees.
"Mullet is part of a large complex system," Craven said. "The tribes felt that there were some unknowns out there and we wanted to make sure that those concerns would be adequately addressed. The tribes are committed to working with MDNR to address those uncertainties."
Cheboygan Drain Commissioner Dennis Lennox, R-Topinabee, said the announcement was a victory for the local community.
"(Thursday's) announcement is a great news for Cheboygan County that wouldn't have happened without the public outcry over the past week," Lennox said.

Northern Michigan residents have been holding meetings and issuing letters to the DNR regarding the matter for the past two weeks.
The DNR will have a meeting in December at the Natural Resources Committee meeting to make a final ruling about the total count of keeper-limit for walleye for recreational fishing and finalize legal changes for the 2010 Michigan Fishing Guide.
Brandon Hubbard


----------



## PITBULL

Why dont the DNR get with Walleye Mike and see about buying them a couple hundred cases of Zander?


----------



## PaleRider

PITBULL said:


> Why dont the DNR get with Walleye Mike and see about buying them a couple hundred cases of Zander?


:lol::lol::lol: As long as it was properly labeled.


----------



## barryl

Latest and greatest for Mullett Lake.

http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=188858

http://www.petoskeynews.com/news/article_f21ce762-e0ea-11de-8f55-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## GIDEON

PaleRider said:


> Yes they're citizen..........ah the first citizen, everyone else are immigrants. :lol:


The first citizen? Actually recent archaeological finds in Washington State, and Northern California are on the brink of legally contesting that claim.


----------



## GIDEON

PaleRider said:


> Maybe you guys would like to take that up with some of my ancestors. :lol:


 My ancestors already adressed that problem. Although there efforts at eradicating the problem has in latter days proven to be a PIA for me, they still, at the time, came out on top.


----------



## PWOG

GIDEON said:


> The first citizen? Actually recent archaeological finds in Washington State, and Northern California are on the brink of legally contesting that claim.


More info if you could gideon.....thanks


----------



## walleyetime

Gideon i am mixed indian not a enough to get a check ever month from the indian casinos, how bout you,i think they make enought from the casinos and i like what one said lets not give our money to there casinosthey have more rights than most. i think at this point in the USA one group should not have more rights than anyotherjust my thought


----------



## GIDEON

PWOG said:


> More info if you could gideon.....thanks


 I'll look it up for you later this week. The gist of was a burial ground that was found (Army Corps of Engineers), and dug up was that of European decent, features in the bones, and through testing predated Indian bones by 500 years.


----------



## GIDEON

walleyetime said:


> Gideon i am mixed indian not a enough to get a check ever month from the indian casinos, how bout you,i think they make enought from the casinos and i like what one said lets not give our money to there casinosthey have more rights than most. i think at this point in the USA one group should not have more rights than anyotherjust my thought


yep time to re-address some of those treaties

Ue


----------



## uptracker

PaleRider said:


> My ancestors however are Mohawk from the Niagara region not the tribes associated with Michigan.


So why are you trying to stand up for the overharvest of walleye from an inland lake in Michigan by a Michigan Tribe.

Walleye in Mullet Lake: Onece they are gone, they are gone.

I have a feeling a lot of this treaty stuff is gonna be thrown by the wayside in the near future..........at least amended GREATLY. Otherwise, they State better be ready for a battle on this land. That's what it's gonna come down too. The same thing will happen again too. 750,000 non-Native deer hunters and even more fisherman = no match for the MI Natives.


----------



## 2tundras

Your losing it.


----------



## uptracker

Not really........you watch, someone is gonna get shot over all of this Treaty stuff.....mark my word on December 8, 2009 at 1239 hrs


----------



## uptracker

P.S. I'm Cherokee, but I don't cry that I don't get a block of cheese each month.


----------

